

93% of facebook app revenue is from young users. Older ones? Less than 7%  - andrew_null
http://andrewchenblog.com/2009/10/05/ignore-cougars-follow-the-money-3-social-gaming-tips-for-monetizing-younger-users/

======
akernander
12-29 is still a pretty big range for "young users." Those apps that attract
14 year olds are sure to not be the same as those that attract 25 year olds.
It would be interesting to see that broken down further to see what the most
profitable demographic really is. Young vs old doesn't quite cut it. It
mentions 16 & 17 vs 20 through 29, not too much difference, $0.49 average per
paying user. This also seems a bit low ($3.07 average revenue per paying
user), but then most apps are advertising funded. In the micro-transaction
backed browser gaming field that I'm coming from, we were seeing a long term
average over $5 per paying user, occasional short-term near $10.

